# ca18det in D21 1986



## plastikk (Oct 10, 2012)

Im interested in giving my truck a little bit more hp, i now have the inline 4 carbureutor engine. and was thinking of swaping the engine for an ca18det injection engine.. how will the original transmission in the d21 fit on the ca18det engine? and if it its not bolt on, does it exists finished bell housing that fits the ca18det engine and original tranny? im interested in having the 4x4 still, but have around 150-200 bhp.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its a 86.5 HB, it is injected, if its a 86 720 it probably has a carb (the "ST" 720 was injected)
just a history lesson...


----------



## plastikk (Oct 10, 2012)

well, that may be, but i anyways wonder how the d21 tranny would fit on a ca18det engine


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dont think it will bolt up, suppose you could have a adapter plate machined, but you would also have to take into account the input shaft, if you manage to do it, keep in mind you will probably need the harness & ecu to run it... anything is possible if your pockets are deep enough


----------

